# High antibodies but doctor not concerned



## Tirolergrau (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello all,

3 months ago my GP recently was concerned of my thyroid after a blood test result showed high TSH (I do not have these test results). After questioning me further about symptoms I had been ignoring (night sweats, fatigue) she prescribed a small dose (50mcg levothyroxine) and referred me to a specialist and to have ultrasound.

The ultrasound showed high inflammation and some nodules of concern.

The specialist ordered more blood tests and prescribed a high dose of magnesium (250mg x 6/day). I have just had a follow up appointment with the specialist after 3 months which lasted less than 5 minutes and did not include another ultrasound.

Now I have received my blood tests which show (initial; after 3 months of levo & magnesium [recommended range]):

Free T3: 4.00; 3.4 pmol/l [2.5 - 6.7] or 2.6 pg/mL

Free T4: 15.7; 14.4 pmol/l [10.3 - 21.9] or 1.2 ng/dL

TSH: 2.9; 2.7 uU/ml [0.35 - 3.50]

Thyroglobulin: 59.7; 58.7 U/ml [0.0 - 60.0]

TPO antibodies: >1300; >1300 U/ml [0.0 - 60]

The specialist said he thinks the magnesium is working, and to come back in 5 months for more bloods and ultrasound. At this point I had not had the next round of blood tests, and had just reported that I was going through periods of feeling super energized and fine and then really low and fatigued and suspected I had a panic attack (which I have never experienced before).

I have only now received the blood tests through the post myself and am concerned of just ignoring the antibodies which, as I understand, could be an indication of Hashimotos, despite my TSH, T3, T4 etc not being bad yet.. Now I am scared I will just be sitting and waiting for 5 months while my poor thyroid is under attack and then it will be too late.

Should I get a second opinion? Are the high antibodies much to be concerned about?

Any help, advice, opinions, would be greatly appreciated as this is all very new to me.

Thank you in advance!!

Edit: Updated T3 and T4 results with equivalent average in (what I think are) the Standard Units used in the USA.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you tell us more about the "nodules of concern?" How big were they? How were they described?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Did they by chance run magnesium lab tests on you?

Magnesium should be avoided 4 hours either side of taking your levothyroxine to avid interaction.

Ask for a copy of the ultrasound report and post nodule descriptions.


----------



## Tirolergrau (Aug 20, 2017)

As far as I am aware, the specialist did not write a report regarding the ultrasound, but pointed out the inflammation to me and said he was most concerned of a nodule about 7mm diameter. He said that would be the first thing to check in 3 month follow up, but then at that appointment said to wait another 5 months.

The first ultrasound had a report I believe, which is what got me the specialist appointment. I could request a copy.

My magnesium is 0.81 mmol/l [0.66 - 1.07]

I did not know about the 4hour interaction.. was told I could take the first pill with breakfast at least half an hour after levothyroxine. I usually try to give it more that an hour but would never be hitting 4 hours. That is quite difficult with having to space each magnesium pill by at least 2 hours too!! The specialist was pretty unhappy I was prescribed levothyroxine already but said to keep taking it with the mag because it was such a low dose.

He said based on my lab results with him, I am not hypo and I am just magnesium deficient. Could this be true with the blood results?

I am concerned as he is heavily involved in research into magnesium's effect on thyroid. At first this excited me that he was active new research, but after our last appointment I am concerned it is biasing his interpretation of my results and I could be doing more.


----------



## Tirolergrau (Aug 20, 2017)

Just some further info: I found a conversation I had after my GP suspected hypo, I do not have full bloods from then (approximately 3 weeks before the 'initial' blood tests I reported above from the specialist) but she told me my TSH was 4.1.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The radiologist who read the ultrasound images should have written up a report (not your doctor). Ask for a copy of the report, along with all your blood work.


----------



## Tirolergrau (Aug 20, 2017)

I went to an Imaging clinic to get the ultrasound and as the radiologist carried it out he said based on the nodule he would endorse my GP's referal to the specialist.

He advised the specialist would do his own ultrasound for further Treatment plans.

To complicate things I am living in Austria and there may have been some Report Exchange but all reports are in German and my German is not at the Level to be able to translate technical medical or shorthand Terms!

The added complication is my GP, who I believe gets all the correspondence and reports (and happily translates everything for me!), is now on Holiday for 5 weeks. As in, the whole clinic shuts down for 5 weeks... the downside to generous annual leave!

So far all of this has been totally free, and it would also be free for me to seek further opinions. I just don't want to be a nuisence if my current specialist's opinion that it is just a Magnesium deficiency sounds valid to those of you out there who are experienced in dealing with thyroid Problems!

I would probably have more peice of mind if the specialist had taken the 5 minutes to use the ultrasound sitting next to him during my 3 month follow up appointment. But, that is probably my fault and I would of outright requested it if I had seen the blood test results before the appointment. The specialist seems pretty confident my thyroid is fine.

Now, I am just scared of waiting the 5-6 months doing nothing!


----------

